# Problem mit Android Studio



## wer112 (29. Jan 2021)

Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich ein großes Problem mit Android Studio. Ich habe das Handy angeschlossen und wollte es debugen dann kommt diese Fehlermeldung. Auch Das Projekt Clean zu mache fehlgeschlagen, auch wenn kein Smartphone angeschlossen ist. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das Problem lösen kann. Ich habe 2 Fotos angehangen. Es haben bestimmt mehrere dieses Problem.....







						Android Studio  – Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com


----------

